# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  RECHERCHE en URGENCE praticien COMMUNICATION ANIMALE

## Yguerne

Bonsoir,

J'ai passé une annonce dans la rubrique "PERDU" au sujet de Taho 7 mois, disparu depuis lundi vers Sainte-Bazeille, dans le Lot-et-Garonne (47, Aquitaine).

Sa famille actuelle et moi même (qui l'ai eu en FA et l'ai biberonné) désirons faire appel à la communication animale afin d'avoir une idée de si il est mort ou vivant, de si il a été recueilli ou est dehors... Et si il est dehors, dans quel environnement privilégier les recherches (le secteur est hyper varié).

Quelqu'un connait-il un très bon praticien qui a fait ses preuves (avec vos animaux), bosse sur photo et qui serait à même de nous aider?

Taho a disparu depuis lundi. Il a à peine 7 mois. C'est un chaton qui a été diagnostiqué hyper-actif stade 2 et qui a eu le coryza (aigu) de sa naissance à ses 2 mois. 

Il fait très froid dehors. Il sort depuis très peu de temps et ne sait pas chasser. Nous sommes dans l'urgence.

Merci

----------


## cbb44

vous avez essayé de l'appeler le soir à l'endroit où vous l'avez perdu avec une boite de thon ou de pâté qui sent fort ?

si vous ne le trouvez pas laissez la nourriture, s'il est dans le coin ça le nourrira et il restera pas loin en attendant d'être retrouvé, la majorité des chats est retrouvée tout près de l'endroit où ils ont disparu

----------


## Yguerne

Bonsoir,

La famille qui l'avait depuis 2 mois l'appelle tous les soirs pendant 3 heures à intervalle de 30 mn, pendant 5mn ininterrompues afin qu'il puisse prendre confiance et venir. Il y a 3 autres chats en liberté chez eux, la nourriture ne resterait pas longtemps.

Nous avons diffusé sur pattes en cavale 47, pet alert 47, chat-perdu.org, ici-même et avons largement été partagés sur les réseaux.

Sur le terrain, la famille sillonne les environs tous les soirs et moi, tous les après-midi (routes, fourrés, fossés...).

J'ai déposé des affiches chez tous les commerçants très fréquentés du village (Tabac-presse, Boulangerie, Pharmacie, supérette).

Les gendarmes, la mairie, la poste et les cantonniers ont reçu des flyers avec sa photo. Les 5 vétérinaires alentours aussi.

J'ai diffusé près de 200 flyers dans toutes les boites aux lettres des voisins dans un rayon de 1km et auprès de toutes les entreprises...

Le chat est pucé.

Même la fourrière est prévenue et a son signalement.

Bref, voilà pourquoi au 8ème jour (demain), nous commençons à miser sur quelqu'un qui pratique la communication animale. Qu'on sache au moins si il est encore utile de le chercher et si oui, dans quel type d'environnement (dans un rayon de 500 mètres, 3 environnements très différents et spécifiques se jouxtent).

Bonne soirée

----------


## Aniky

je crois que loup blanc  sur le forum fait de la com animale, peut être la contacter ?

----------


## Jo_77

Au cas où, je mets le lien pour envoyer un message privé à loup-blanc.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/private....=newpm&u=34324

Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas créer une notification pour pointer vers ce sujet ^^

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles ??? (mon "petit" pendule me dit que TAHO sera retrouvé)

----------


## Yguerne

Bonsoir,

Merci à vous trois pour vos messages et pour le lien du compte.

J'espère que ce petit pendule ne se trompe pas car nous sommes au 9ème jour aujourd'hui  :: 

Nous avons été en contact avec 2 personnes faisant de la communication animale.

La première l'a localisé et nous a indiqué un point GPS hyper précis où  nous nous sommes rendus à plusieurs aujourd'hui avec de la nourriture et  en l'appelant partout (en vain)... 

Elle l'a visualisé fatigué, posté à l'entrée d'un terrier qu'il ne lâche  pas... L'endroit est en zone naturelle boisée, en bord de Garonne et  tout de même à 2,6 km de la maison de la famille où il a été adopté.

Ce qui me perturbe c'est que c'est en plein dans la direction de la  commune où il est né et a passé les presque 5 premiers mois de sa vie en  FA (je ne peux m'enlever de la tête l'histoire de ces chats qui  rentrent chez eux après déménagement). 
Mais c'est surement mon mental et mon affect qui me jouent des tours vu  que c'était moi sa famille d'accueil et de toute manière, il lui  resterait encore 28km à parcourir pour arriver jusque là soit, 3 mois de  plus, vu son rythme...

La seconde personne travaille différemment. Elle est entrée en communication avec Taho pour lui demander de rentrer chez lui.

Mais pour l'instant, rien de plus... Voilà pour les nouvelles.

----------


## GADYNETTE

surtout tenez nous au courant !!!! vous allez bientôt être de nouveau ensemble !!! on ne lâche rien !

----------


## Yguerne

> surtout tenez nous au courant !!!! vous allez bientôt être de nouveau ensemble !!! on ne lâche rien !


Bonsoir,

12 ème jour aujourd'hui et toujours pas de petit Taho en vue.

Je ne "lâche" rien et je vais presque tous les jours sur le secteur de sa perte, à 30km de chez moi, pour le retrouver mais pour l'instant, sans résultat. 

J'espère qu'il retrouvera sa route, celle de la maison de la famille qu'il a quitté ou ici, sa maison d'enfance ou encore, que des personnes bien intentionnées lui offriront l'asile et/ou un peu de nourriture sur sa route.

Bonne soirée

----------


## GADYNETTE

de tout coeur avec vous.... allez petit TAHO, montre toi et rentre à la maison !!!

----------


## POLKA67

Comme site, si pas déjà fait mettez l'annonce sur PETZONE, FILALAPAT, Solidarité animaux de votre région,  https://www.facebook.com/groups/224902404217760, entraide animaux de votre département ou région https://www.facebook.com/groups/991562087877870/

Regardez également s'il existe un fb des habitants des communes concernées.

Sinon faites du porte à porte autour du domicile d'abord puis élargissez le cercle, regardez également s'il y a un fb des habitants des communes concernées.

Rappel de la méthode Patricia Bankhauser que vous avez sûrement suivie : 
https://petzone.co/technique-pour-re...son-chat-perdu

----------


## GADYNETTE

avez vous des nouvelles de TAHO ?????????????????????

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles de TAHO???

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles ?

----------


## Yguerne

> des nouvelles ?


Bonjour,

Nous n'avons jamais retrouvé Taho... 

Malgré les appels nocturnes devant la maison où il vivait, tous les soirs,
Malgré des recherches de terrain assez poussées, presque tous les jours pendant 3 semaines,
Malgré les affichettes avec photo dans chaque boite aux lettres particuliers/commerçants/entreprises à 3 km à la ronde,
Malgré la totalité des services publics prévenus avec photo (Mairie, Gendarmerie, La poste, Cantonniers, Fourrière),
Malgré tous les vétérinaires des alentours prévenus avec photo,
Malgré l'association de protection animale du secteur prévenue,
Malgré  une annonce sur chacun des sites de recherche animalière (Pattes en  cavale, Pet alert, Chat-perdu, Solidarité animaux Aquitaine, Animaux  disparus/trouvés 47, ADA47),
Malgré sa puce d'identification.

Concernant la "communication animale", nous avons eu 2 contacts différents:

Une  première personne travaillant habituellement avec l'asso et contactée  par l'asso mais dont j'ignore le statut et qui fait ça bénévolement, et  qui nous a dit avoir localisé Taho à presque 3km du domicile... Endroit  où il serait resté pendant plus de 2 semaines face à un terrier (et où  nous avons mené beaucoup de recherches en vain) avant d'être tué de  manière rapide et sans souffrance, dans la nuit de Noel, par un autre  animal... Et finalement, d'attendre de se réincarner en "insecte volant"  car la vie en tant que chat ne lui aurait pas convenu et n'aurait pas  été assez "speed" pour lui.

J'ai fait appel de moi-même à une  seconde personne, une radiesthésiste sourceuse assez réputée sur la  détection d'eau dans le secteur (et qui fait aussi les animaux), en  séance payante, qui a de suite dit que Taho était mort à la mi-décembre,  abattu par un chasseur, dans un champ bordé par un petit ruisseau et  des arbres, juste à 500 mètres de la maison.

Voilà pour les tristes nouvelles.

Pour  moi, le temps du deuil s'impose désormais... Mon pauvre boudin... Il  n'avait pas 7 mois et il a connu tellement de misères dans sa toute  courte vie, lui qui était un chaton câlin, joueur, taquin et magnifique  ::  :: 

Merci  à tous pour vos messages. Les liens m'ont permis d'élargir la  recherche. Chaque message était réconfortant, avec une mention spéciale  pour Gadynette dont l'intérêt constant pour mon petit Taho a été un  véritable soutien. Merci encore.

Je vous souhaite une bonne année 2023 à tous.

----------


## POLKA67

Honnêtement j'y crois moyen à la communication animale pour la localisation d'un animal. Relancez les annonces sur tous les sites, élargissez le secteur. Peut être recueilli chez une personne ne connaissant pas tous ces sites de recherches, pensant à un abandon si arrivé en piteux état. Pourquoi ne pas passez une annonce avec photo dans un journal local ?

----------


## Yguerne

Franchement, j'habite à 30 bornes du lieu de perte et je me suis rendue sur les lieux dès le lendemain du soir où il n'est pas rentré afin de diffuser toutes les boites aux lettres sur 1,5km... Je connais bien mon chaton. Je l'ai biberonné et gardé en FA les 5 premiers mois de sa vie. C'est un chat qui répond à ma voix et que j'ai appelé à pleins poumons presque tous les jours dans les environs pendant 3 semaines.

La totalité du voisinage a été diffusée (justement pour les anciens qui sont coupés des réseaux) dès le départ et Taho est pucé... Sans compter qu'il est hypersociable et qu'il court vers les humains quand il en voit.

La comm animale? Je connaissais peu... La volonté de réincarnation en insecte volant, ça va bien trop loin pour moi. C'est pourquoi j'ai payé une vraie radiesthesiste qui travaille au pendule sur les énergies, qui est bien réputée et qui a pignon sur rue.

Par ailleurs, pour avoir parcouru le secteur de perte pendant 3 semaines, je peux confirmer que les balles fusaient toutes les 2 minutes, accompagnées par les aboiements des meutes... Je connais Taho, même face à un chasseur et à une meute de chiens, il serait allé en courant vers eux. Et beaucoup de chasseurs n'aiment pas avoir de chats sur leur terrain de jeu.

Je pense qu'il y a un temps pour la recherche et l'espoir... Et un temps pour le deuil et l'acceptation.

Quant au fait que Taho ait pu etre recueilli au delà de 3km de rayon (car de 1,5km j'ai ensuite diffusé à 3km), Taho est pucé et les vétos du coin sont prévenus (et eux, parcontre, je vais  les relancer).

----------


## POLKA67

Les chats à l'extérieur, perdus, se cachent, ne répondent pas comme il le ferait dans une situation normale.
Les chasseurs c'est une possibilité mais pas forcément, un chat peut changer du tout au tout dans un contexte de peur, de crainte, même s'il vous entend, ne répondra pas forcément comme il en a l'habitude...
https://www.chatslibres.com/adopter-...uver-son-chat/

J'ai nourri un chat qui a atterri sur un site de nourrissage pendant plusieurs mois,  n'en bougeait plus, ne pouvais le toucher...j'ai repris  4 mois après tous les avis de disparition figurant sur les divers sites en ligne et bingo sur l'un, chat  de 10 ans disparu depuis 5 mois, provenait d'un patelin à 5 kms à travers champs là où je n'avais pas fait de recherches...

----------


## Yguerne

> Les chats à l'extérieur, perdus, se cachent, ne  répondent pas comme il le ferait dans une situation normale.
> Les chasseurs c'est une possibilité mais pas forcément, un chat peut  changer du tout au tout dans un contexte de peur, de crainte, même s'il  vous entend, ne répondra pas forcément comme il en a l'habitude...
> https://www.chatslibres.com/adopter-...uver-son-chat/
> 
> J'ai nourri un chat qui a atterri sur un site de nourrissage pendant  plusieurs mois,  n'en bougeait plus, ne pouvais le toucher...j'ai repris   4 mois après tous les avis de disparition figurant sur les divers  sites en ligne et bingo sur l'un, chat  de 10 ans disparu depuis 5 mois,  provenait d'un patelin à 5 kms à travers champs là où je n'avais pas  fait de recherches...


Bonsoir,

J'ai bien lu la méthode d'appel nocturne que vous mettez en lien et ce,  dès le premier jour (elle est transmise d'office sur chat-perdu).
Le souci, comme je l'ai déjà mentionné, c'est que personnellement  j'habite à 30 bornes... Donc, je ne peux pas me planter devant chez la  famille qui le sociabilisait aux autres chats à la tombée de la nuit et  ce, pendant 3 heures.

Je leur ai bien transmis la méthode et l'ai réexpliquée mais je ne suis  pas sur place pour savoir combien de temps la méthode a été appliquée et  même, si elle a été appliquée à la lettre... J'ai dépassé de loin  toutes les bornes en termes de "lourdeur" auprès de la famille en  question et auprès de l'asso dont Taho dépend mais malgré tout, on ne peut pas contrôler  les gens...  A un moment, il faut accepter qu'on fonctionne tous différement avec des rythmes de vie différents, un attachement différent et il faut lâcher prise.

Sur le fait que Taho puisse se trouver n'importe où à présent (chez des  personnes en rupture numérique, à 10 bornes de là ou encore, sur un  point de nourrissage), en envisageant qu'il ne soit pas mort, c'est  effectivement le problème... Il est illusoire de penser qu'on peut  ratisser chaque fossé, chaque brin d'herbe, chaque fourré, sur un  secteur quel qu'il soit, sur un rayon aussi large... Surtout en  cherchant seule.

Personnellement, j'ai la triste conviction que Taho a rejoint le cosmos  et ce, parce que je l'ai ressenti moi-même sous une forme que j'ai déjà  connu pour mes proches décédés humains et animaux... Et le moment où je  l'ai vécu correspond parfaitement à la période que m'a ensuite annoncé  la radiesthésiste-sourceuse qui l'a ressenti tué par un chasseur à 500m  de la maison.

Mais je reste mi-rationnelle, mi-intuitive en toute chose  (malheureusement parfois, car j'avais la forte intuition que Taho allait  mourir très rapidement en extérieur en le confiant à cette famille...  Je lui avais d'ailleurs dit... Et je m'étais raisonnée en me disant que  plus qu'une intuition prémonitoire, cela devait être un effet de mon  mental du à mon fort attachement pour Taho).
Bref, si Taho était malgré tout en vie et dehors, chez des gens, attrapé  par une asso, la fourrière, un point de nourrissage, je rappelle que  lui, il est pucé...

Et à ce sujet, j'ai demandé à adopter Taho à l'asso afin d'être prévenue illico si ce dernier réapparait, d'autant que je serais immédiatement réactive, ce qui ne va pas être forcément le cas d'une personne morale, en fonction de la présence ou pas de bénévole... Au début, on m'a répondu que c'était impossible juridiquement car l'animal n'est plus en leur possession mais après prise de renseignements, I-CAD m'a bien confirmé qu'il n'y avait aucun obstacle légal à la chose... Donc, j'ai recontacté l'asso et j'espère une réponse positive à l'issue.

Pour le reste, comme je vous l'ai dit, étant parvenue au bout de mes possibilités  personnelles, j'ai désormais entamé mon deuil et je m'efforce d'accepter  la situation autant que possible.

Bonne soirée

----------

